# Cattle trailers in texas



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

I need to go to Austin this weekend to get some livestock and need to confirm Texas doesn't require tags on cattle trailers. Probably a dumb question but I need to know nonetheless. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Here is what our state requires...I have also added their contact info if you need to give a call...

Texas Registration for Trailers
All non-farm trailers operating on public roads require registration. The exact requirements vary by trailer type and weight.

Manufactured Trailers
Trailers heavier than 4,000 lbs. (gross weight) must be titled.

To get a title, visit your county tax office with:

Proof of ownership (Manufacturer Certificate of Origin, title, Bill of Sale).
A completed Application for Texas Certificate of Title (form 130-U).
Payment for registration fees.
Farm Trailers
Farm trailers do not have to be registered or titled unless excessively large.

Trailers under 4,000 lbs. are not required to be titled or registered.
Farm trailers weighing more than 4,000 lbs., but less than 34,000 lbs., are exempt from titling and qualify for farm trailer license plates (see below).
Trailers weighing more than 34,000 lbs. must be titled, registered, and display regular trailer license plates.
Farm Trailer License Plates
Farm trailers weighing more than 4,000 lbs. but less than 34,000 lbs. qualify for a farm trailer license plate if restricted to hauling agricultural products or livestock on Texas roads.

Complete Application for Farm Trailer/Semitrailer, Farm Truck, or Farm Truck Tractor License Plates (Form VTR-52-A).
Pay the $5 farm trailer license plate fee.

Travis County Registration & Titling
5501 Airport Blvd.
Austin, TX 78751
(512) 854-9473


----------



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you sir

I figured no southern states would require it but wasn't sure


----------

